# Lower quad muscle pain help



## ishefromgabon (22 May 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum and greetings!

I have been commuting to work by bike for more than 3 years and it is really just a 15 minutes plain cycling I have never had a problem - I could normally speed up if I wanted to get to work in 10 mins.

However it has been about 2-3 months now I have started to feel the lower quad muscle pain (just above my knees) nearly every day, and it's getting worse, especially when it's a hill or I try to speed up it will have this burning sensation.I am normally very happy to jump on my bike every morning but recently I have been always scared to do so.

I have sent my bike for a full service recently, and I added vitamin D to my diet, BTW I do weight training 3 times a week so I do eat sufficient protein and my leg muscles are always active - That particular day I got my bike back after the service it felt OK, but very soon the pain just came back, I am no hardcore cyclist so I thought I may get some help from you guys.

Any comments are appreciated

P.s my trousers are on the tight side if that matters...

Regards


----------



## Ningishzidda (22 May 2013)

Check your saddle height.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 May 2013)

As above, also check fore and aft.

Subtle changes in position can quite notably alter muscle emphasis.


----------



## ishefromgabon (22 May 2013)

It's a brompton bike, the saddle is easy to adjust, so I will try different settings, do you guys think it's too low or too high? as it doesn't feel like so.


----------



## ishefromgabon (22 May 2013)

BTW to make it clear, the pain is mainly from vastus latrailis and vastus medialis


----------



## cyberknight (22 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> As above, also check fore and aft.
> 
> Subtle changes in position can quite notably alter muscle emphasis.


+1
I have been having a play with my set up , my saddle went forward 1 cm as recommended by club mates but i had to raise the saddle to compensate for the loss of leg straightness as moving forward effectively reduces saddle height .
I raised it too much and had to drop it a couple of mm as the back of my knee was starting to ache .


----------



## ayceejay (22 May 2013)

Of your two forms of exercise, cycling and weight training the latter is more stressful on the body, are you sure you didn't do the damage in the gym but feel the pain on the bike?


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2013)

ishefromgabon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and greetings!
> 
> ...


Welcome to CycleChat!

I'd be *very* cautious about wearing over-tight trousers. Last year, I travelled wearing trousers that were too tight for me and developed a blood clot when the blood flow in my leg was impeded, and that led to a pulmonary embolism that almost killed me.

Article on 'tight pants syndrome' - LINK.


----------



## Ningishzidda (23 May 2013)

cyberknight said:


> +1
> I have been having a play with my set up , my saddle went forward 1 cm as recommended by club mates but i had to raise the saddle to compensate for the loss of leg straightness as moving forward effectively reduces saddle height .
> I raised it too much and had to drop it a couple of mm as the back of my knee was starting to ache .


 
When the flexion and extension angles of your legs are such that efficiency is maximised, the hip ball sockets can be moved in an arc around the bottom bracket.
On a recumbent, they are closer to the tarmac than the bottom bracket.


----------



## VamP (23 May 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (23 May 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> When the flexion and extension angles of your legs are such that efficiency is maximised, the hip ball sockets can be moved in an arc around the bottom bracket.
> On a recumbent, they are closer to the tarmac than the bottom bracket.


 

Are you agreeing with Globalti?


----------



## Ningishzidda (23 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Are you agreeing with Globalti?


Naaaa.
Just stating common knowledge.

Another bit of common knowledge is,,,
To get the flexion and extension angles optimised, crank length needs to be appropriate for leg length.
Too long cranks will result in a more compressed flexion and lead to uncomfort of the lower quads.

But I doubt if that's the cause, because I ride bikes with all sorts of crank length and don't get quads pain on any.


----------



## ishefromgabon (23 May 2013)

All very interesting and thanks all for your comments.

I sort of think it might be combined causes - the bike and weight training - or maybe even the tight trousers, I will start a process of elimination to see how it goes. 

I have also started to take mineral supplement - a colleague recommended it... 

Thanks all


----------

